
Show HN: Baitblock – A free Chrome extension like Adblock but for distractions - BaitBlock
https://baitblock.app/redirect?url=https%3A//chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/baitblock-save-time-remai/gabkpiepfabknggoijbdfhbidkcnlikl&ref=hn&repost=4
======
BaitBlock
I'm working on Baitblock. Baitblock is a free Chrome extension like Adblock
but for distractions ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/baitblock-
save-tim...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/baitblock-save-time-
remai/gabkpiepfabknggoijbdfhbidkcnlikl)). Baitblock block's distractions on
the Internet while you're studying or working.

Some of the features include:

Blocking websites that you add to the block list.

Intelligent Blocker - blocks websites in the blocklist from appearing in
Google Search Results, Facebook Feed, Twitter Feed, Reddit comments etc. So if
a comment or result contains a link that should be block, Baitblock analyzes
the structure of the page and then bocks the part and it'll be as if it was
never there in the first place.

️Tracking Resistance - most other tracking protectors only block 3rd party
trackers. Baitblock uses machine learning to analyse the page to determine if
you're logged in or not into a website. And then delete's cookies and other
tracking mechanisms on every page load on that particular website if you're
not logged in.

Hide's recommendations on YouTube while you're working or studying.

Block cookie notices on websites.

You can add a 30-100 word TL;DR (Too Long; Didn't Read) for any webpage on the
Internet. After this, other Baitblock users will be able to see that summary
when they hover over that link on any website, and you would've saved humanity
many hours by saving them a click. Yes, people can upvote and downvote the
summaries.

Baitblock website: [https://baitblock.app](https://baitblock.app) The
Extension: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/baitblock-save-
tim...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/baitblock-save-time-
remai/gabkpiepfabknggoijbdfhbidkcnlikl)

~~~
rendall
Hey that's a really cool project!

My experience, speaking for me personally, is that those kinds of apps don't
help; because distraction isn't about the websites themselves but about
something else. Often, it's some kind of boring 15s gap in my daily process:
deployment or some such. Or, a really boring project. If I can fix the lack in
the process, then the distraction goes away.

But! My experience / use-case does not take away from your triumph!
Congratulations!

------
toastal
Can't most of these things be implemented as a uBlock Origin list?

Given how close all the browser implementations are in their implementation of
Web Extensions, why isn't this available for Firefox and the rest?

~~~
BaitBlock
I'm also a user of ublock origin. No most of the things cannot be implemented
in ublock origin.

1\. The intelligent blocker cannot be. I've created a CV system that performs
semantic page segmentation and precomputes for caching to do this (still wip).

2\. First party tracking protection cannot be.

3\. Cookie notice blocker cannot be. (the eventual goal here is to use NLP and
block all types not based on a rigid filterlist)

4\. Youtube recommendations blocker can be.

5\. TL;DR of links cannot be.

6\. Siteblocker, maybe but in a poor way.

Firefox support is highly requested from the feedback I've heard. There is
Firefox support coming in the next minor release which fixes some bugs and
adds the daily time limit per website feature.

Cheers!

------
ajayyy
Why does it say "18,000+" members and counting? I guess it is a template site
and you forgot to update that part?

~~~
BaitBlock
Was distributed outside the store before adding to it.

